# Cleaning Dog Feeding dish/bowl



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

How many of you actually clean the food bowl your dog eats out of? 
And how often do you do so?


Nina


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I stick it in the dishwasher once a week.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Emoore said:


> I stick it in the dishwasher once a week.


Ditto.

I actually have about 12 stainless steel bowls and rotate them after a few uses so that I have clean ones ready while the dirty ones are being washed.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I use stainless dishes (have several of them) & the food dish gets put in the dishwasher after every meal, the water dish is thrown in the dishwasher once/twice a week.


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Every day.


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

Food dishes get washed after every meal.....
Water dish(pan) - two to three times a week sometimes more...


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I feed raw so I wash the bowl everyday - it's SS also.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

It's stainless steel; I wash it after each feeding, regardless of if I'm feeding kibble or raw.

All that slobber, after all.

I clean out the water bowl at night.

Didn't think about putting them in the dishwasher - good idea.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Stainless steel bowls get washed after every meal. Water dish gets washed out at least once per day, but fresh water several times per day.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I also use stainless steel bowls, they are washed after every meal just like my own dishes.


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

ok nother question ..I see that you all use ss and no plastic is tht choice or is cause ya don't want the dogs to chew up the plstic bowls? I have a heavey duty plastic bowl for Chewy we also still have Spinns ss one also ...


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Plastic can contain toxins specially those not produced in the USA.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

He pretty much cleans that bowl out himself everynight 

See my most in the "how much does your dog eat" thread.... nuff said. (LOL!!!) 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...how-many-kcals-per-day-does-your-dog-get.html


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I wash her ceramic bowls out every day with soap and water. I like what another user posted about rotating stainless steel bowls. I may do that so that I can put some in the dishwasher and have enough bowls to use between dishwasher runs.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Ninamarie said:


> ok nother question ..I see that you all use ss and no plastic is tht choice or is cause ya don't want the dogs to chew up the plstic bowls? I have a heavey duty plastic bowl for Chewy we also still have Spinns ss one also ...


Plastic encourages the growth of bacteria a lot more than stainless does. Also it can release toxins over time.


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

Emoore` Thanks for that information..I willprolly switch to using Spinners old ss bowl as I just checked his plastic one and there is nothing on it that says were it was made from so out ir goes.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I use stainless steel and it gets washed after every meal. Can you imagine the bacteria that grows in there if you don't wash it that often?!


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

eeeeewwwwwww


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Lesley1905 said:


> I use stainless steel and it gets washed after every meal. Can you imagine the bacteria that grows in there if you don't wash it that often?!


My dogs lick their buttholes, have been caught licking each others cooters and often eat dead things that have been sitting outside for a couple days...Not too overly worried about a bit of bacteria in the bowl from only being washed 1-2x a week.  I do however wash their water bowl out every other day because we have a LOT of copper and iron in our (well) water that builds up brown residue in the bowls if I don't. It's not a huge concern it's self (it wont hurt them or us to consume), it's just that when it starts building up they start drinking less because the taste of the copper/iron gets REALLY strong. And since my dogs are pretty active and one is a senior, I do what I can to encourage them to drink plenty of water.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

ChancetheGSD said:


> My dogs lick their buttholes, have been caught licking each others cooters and often eat dead things that have been sitting outside for a couple days...Not too overly worried about a bit of bacteria in the bowl from only being washed 1-2x a week.  I do however wash their water bowl out every other day because we have a LOT of copper and iron in our (well) water that builds up brown residue in the bowls if I don't. It's not a huge concern it's self (it wont hurt them or us to consume), it's just that when it starts building up they start drinking less because the taste of the copper/iron gets REALLY strong. And since my dogs are pretty active and one is a senior, I do what I can to encourage them to drink plenty of water.


You do have a point there! I feed my kids raw food along with their other food so that's why I made it a habit to wash their bowls after each meal. Plus sometimes they may not "clean" their bowls as well as other and I hate it when it gets caked on there.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

Jack has stainless steel and I wash it 3 times a day, after each meal.


ChancetheGSD said:


> My dogs lick their buttholes, have been caught licking each others cooters and often eat dead things that have been sitting outside for a couple days...Not too overly worried about a bit of bacteria in the bowl from only being washed 1-2x a week.  I do however wash their water bowl out every other day because we have a LOT of copper and iron in our (well) water that builds up brown residue in the bowls if I don't. It's not a huge concern it's self (it wont hurt them or us to consume), it's just that when it starts building up they start drinking less because the taste of the copper/iron gets REALLY strong. And since my dogs are pretty active and one is a senior, I do what I can to encourage them to drink plenty of water.


On a side note the only other person I ever heard use the term cooter was a very dear friend of mine from SC. She was taken from this earth to soon and I miss her. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i just asked my GF how many times a week
do we clean the dogs bowls and she
said "2 to 3 times a week", ewwww,
i'll start cleaning them more often.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm not going to lie...I wasn't the best dog bowl cleaner either for a long time! I just add them in with the rest of the dishes! Sometimes I'll even just throw them in the dishwasher if I have room


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you are the consummate GSD owner.



Anastasia said:


> Jack has stainless steel and I wash it 3 times a day, after each meal.


----------



## Frankly I'm Frank (Jan 2, 2012)

ChancetheGSD said:


> My dogs lick their buttholes, have been caught licking each others cooters and often eat dead things that have been sitting outside for a couple days...Not too overly worried about a bit of bacteria in the bowl from only being washed 1-2x a week.  I do however wash their water bowl out every other day because we have a LOT of copper and iron in our (well) water that builds up brown residue in the bowls if I don't. It's not a huge concern it's self (it wont hurt them or us to consume), it's just that when it starts building up they start drinking less because the taste of the copper/iron gets REALLY strong. And since my dogs are pretty active and one is a senior, I do what I can to encourage them to drink plenty of water.


... and they eat dirt and drink out of puddles ...

But mine goes in the dishwasher every few days.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Once a week. They've survived so far


----------



## DaisyAM (Nov 5, 2011)

i wash feeding bowls every night after she has had her meals. Water bowl i have a large 3 gallon Gravity Waterer she drinks a lot of water so I clean that out every other day unless she drinks it all in one day.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

I always forget... I really need to be better at it. I think I washed the bowls 1-2x a month! don't kick me while I'm down, I'm going to get better at it


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

Ayoitzrimz we won't kick you at all. I too an guilty of not cleaning but I am better now.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy and Lucky are now on kibble so about twice a week. When they were eating homecooked b/c of the yougurt and fresh veggies it had to be every day.Water bowl ok they tend to drink from the guest bathroom toilet! their bowl is outside right now as thats where they were today.Fresh clean water in a bowl or water in toilet they will take the toilet everytime. So no blue stuff in our toilets.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

lol no kicking while down and you have company down there. I feed raw and don't wash them nearly as much as others. She gets fresh water multiple times daily and I do a quick wash job on them before putting more water in but actually sanitizing in the dishwasher isn't very frequent.

on a side note I have to give credit to the person washing the bowl 3x a day!

I have seen dogs eat rather gross stuff and have watched Jinx eat raw meat that is over a week old with no harmful effect I doubt an empty bowl not getting washed daily is gonna kill her. She does however lick it completely clean so nothing sitting in there.


----------

